# spurs board



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

how many people actually post on this board? we needa get more convo goen guys, we are the NBA Champs!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I try to be as active as possible with the Spurs forum. 


I thought the "Duncan or Robinson" thread would generate at least moderate interest from others, but it doesn't appear so.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah i was very interested and i know you post in here but other than you i dont know anyone who posts here regularly. i enjoy your posts tho. keep up the work n we can revive the spurs board


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i post here maybe not everyday but this, nba, and ebb furom i usually post in.


----------



## spursfan50 (May 9, 2003)

^^ What she said.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

so there are 4 active spurs posters on this whole site? wow


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I post here too. :yes:


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I post here too. :yes:


Me too  

I´ll even try to be more active here.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

6? anymore spurs fans out ther?


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 6? anymore spurs fans out ther?


6 is a very small number, especially for the champs...

at least the Spurs forum is more active nowadays


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

im tryen to get this forum more active... cuz we are the NBA champs and we have plenty to talk about so i was jus tryin to find out who posted on this board and who knew what was goen on with the spurs. if anyone posts on any other spurs boards please try to recruit some of them to bb.net to post on our forum.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

active posters are

texan
Luiz_Rodrigo
JGKoblenz
spursfan50
Xxmia_9xX
KokotheMonkey

wow guys we are all candidates for poster of the month every month. haha


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

im also a spurs fan, they have been my favorite team since i start watching nba games in 1994. 
but i dont post much because im not very good with english, im from mexico and i dont know a lot of english, i only can write short posts like this  
still, im rooting for the spurs to win the title again this year and im pretty sure they will do it :O)
this is how i see running the playoffs : 
1 Min beats Utah

4 LAL beats Dal

2 SAC beats hou

3 SA beats memphis


WESTERN SEMIFINALS:
LAL beats Min
SA beats SAC (spurs with homecourt advantage due to tiebreakers)

WESTERN FINALS:
SA beats LAL 4-2 again  

NBA Finals:
SA beats Det 4-2


mark my words


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carlos710</b>!
> im also a spurs fan, they have been my favorite team since i start watching nba games in 1994.
> but i dont post much because im not very good with english, im from mexico and i dont know a lot of english, i only can write short posts like this
> still, im rooting for the spurs to win the title again this year and im pretty sure they will do it :O)
> ...




I like it. :yes:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

carlos 710 welcome! just keep posting...dont worry about the english so much i'm pretty sure we'll be able to understand you... the more posters the better.... i try to tell some spurs fans but like they dont want to since they're already part of like 2-3 websites, it feels weird asking them too...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm a Spurs fan. Actually I follow all three Texas teams. I'm surprised the boards for those three teams don't have many posters, especially this one and Dallas.

I think the Spurs will win it all this year. I like the mix of veterans and youth. They can definitely beat LA if they meet in the conference finals. What is your record against Detroit and Indiana? I think one of those two teams will be the eastern conference rep.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I'm a Spurs fan. Actually I follow all three Texas teams. I'm surprised the boards for those three teams don't have many posters, especially this one and Dallas.
> 
> I think the Spurs will win it all this year. I like the mix of veterans and youth. They can definitely beat LA if they meet in the conference finals. What is your record against Detroit and Indiana? I think one of those two teams will be the eastern conference rep.



We split the series with both teams. I think the winner of the Spurs/Pacers series was at home, and the same for the Pistons. A


Anyways, we are in desperate need for fans, so any contributions you can give us will be great.


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

*Go Spurs*

I posted here back in the day.. then I fell off the face of the earth. Anyways, I'm back.....just dropped in to say go Spurs!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

BUMP.





So, where are we at now with Spurs fans? Hopefully some of you will start coming around once the season starts, because we're going to be extremely good again.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> BUMP.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be here, representating the Netherlands.. :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'll be here. I'm always rooting for the Spurs, since the Bulls are stuck at the bottom of the league.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> BUMP.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for not being here too much Koko, a lot of stuff to do for college, but this season will be very fun for this team and I want to be around. :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being here too much Koko, a lot of stuff to do for college, but this season will be very fun for this team and I want to be around. :yes:





I know you'll be around. There's no doubt about that. 




Did Alex Garcia make the team in New Orleans? I'm assuming he did, since I haven't heard anything about him being cut. I wish we could have kept him around instead of Romain Sato....:sigh:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will keep you updated:

[Link]


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i am i huge spurs fan!


SPurs beat la in the first round
spurs beat houston in the second 
spurs beat timberwolves in the 3rd
spurs beat pistions by 6 in the finals


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm not the most active poster as well but I post in here at times.
Geeeez Tp signed his extansion at last !!!!!!!!!!


----------

